# A23 Zaragossa - Valencia motorhome facility



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just for information.. 
A23 main road between Zaragossa and Valencia.
Just south of Teruel, exit 92.
There is a Cepsa garage and at the rear of the garage building is a French style bourne with toilet and grey waste emptying facilty.
Also fresh water, jeton at garage for €2.. However it only gave half the stated amount 

Look for the round copper sculpture thingy..
http://goo.gl/maps/rzy7D

40.219904,-0.939431


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hope you have put it in the campsite database Tonka?
peedee


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

peedee said:


> Hope you have put it in the campsite database Tonka?
> peedee


Not yet...planning to when I am in the "mood" it's not the easiest of forms to complete and always seem's to give me a problem..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does it look like a reasonably safe ( winter) overnighting spot ?

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Does it look like a reasonably safe ( winter) overnighting spot ?
> 
> G


We always stop at Teruel.. Look for the big pinkish signs for "Dinopolis" and go there.. HUGE car park, supermarket and fuel station by entrance... Used it lots of times.. It's in the campsite database..

I have it listed here along with several other stopping places we use..
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tnr5ij7rv42hzrn/Camper route and stops.txt


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Steve, a very useful list.

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

https://www.google.com/maps/ms?msid...&ll=47.040182,3.47168&spn=23.223121,67.631836

A friend did this for me but i need to learn so i can do updates..


----------

